# Help with 36478



## bedforak1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I need some help please!! We have been receiving denials for 36478 with denial codes
CO4 and MA130. All have been billed with the RT or LT modifier. Any suggestions?


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 8, 2012)

Have you called the insurance company to find out what those denial codes mean?  I would try that first.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 8, 2012)

are you billing the 36478 with another code?


----------



## bedforak1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I sure have. Those denial codes state invalid and/or missing modifier for the CO4. The MA130 states that claim contains incomplete and/or invalid information.


----------



## bedforak1 (Feb 8, 2012)

jmcpolin said:


> are you billing the 36478 with another code?



YES, we are billing the 36478 WITH 37765


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 8, 2012)

There are no CCI conflicts.  Does the insurance company not recognize modifiers LT and RT?


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 8, 2012)

That is strange I used to work for some vascular surgeons and we did that all the time the only denial I ever saw was for the dx code.   Is it just Medicare or all payors?


----------



## bedforak1 (Feb 8, 2012)

That's why I am stumped. We've checked the CCI edits, NCDs. etc. We are billing a varicose vein dx and it's just Medicare that's denying them. We have even tried to take the RT or LT off and it still denies


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 8, 2012)

are you using the 454.8?  I would call them and say um what are you people doing lol


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree.  Ask to speak to a supervisor if you have to.


----------



## bedforak1 (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL! Ok, I'm glad to know I'm not going crazy here. Thanks guys!


----------

